# Help needed ASAP!!!! Can You paint the trim of a fish tank?



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

I just picked my new tank up today and relized it was an ungly old fasion trim can I spray paint it black?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bacon Is Good said:


> I just picked my new tank up today and relized it was an ungly old fasion trim can I spray paint it black?


Yes,,tape off the glass above the trim to around three inches, or use tape newspaper, and then turn the tank upside down so no paint get's inside the tank.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks!!! decided not to.


----------

